# Is there a list of the different unit layouts per resort?



## 3kids4me (Mar 12, 2008)

I just saw the thread about different kinds of two bedrooms and I had no idea.

Is this true for all resorts?  Are the layouts different/different number of beds, etc?

Is there a list somewhere?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes there are two different types of two bedrooms. Some are dedicated two bedrroms, some are lock-offs (which is a studio and one bedroom together). The main difference between the two is a dedicated two bedroom will have two queen beds in the second bedroom. 

But even then, not all dedicated two bedrooms are equal. At BCV there are 74 dedicated two bedoom units, but only about 1/3 of them have two queens in the second bedrrom. 

At AKV, Jambo house will not have any dedicated two bedrooms, but Kidani Village will.

Another to note, at AKV and the future contemporary resort, all of the two bedroom units now have three bathrooms, instead of two.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 12, 2008)

Do all resorts have both types of two bedrooms?  In other words, if I need the two beds, am I better off picking a certain resort?

Thanks!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

The dedicated two bedrooms are the first to be booked, its done automatically by member services.

Also, I should add that a dedicated unit will not have the kitchenette in the second bedroom. The lock-off will have the full kitchen and the kitchenette.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Do all resorts have both types of two bedrooms?  In other words, if I need the two beds, am I better off picking a certain resort?
> 
> Thanks!!



Only BCV has some dedicated 2BR villas with a bed and sleeper sofa due to some issues they had when building.


----------



## gemdisney (Mar 12, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> I just saw the thread about different kinds of two bedrooms and I had no idea.
> 
> Is this true for all resorts?  Are the layouts different/different number of beds, etc?
> 
> ...



I have been on mouseowners.com and they have the layout of all the DVC reosrts and reviews of the rooms. You may want to check that out. I know there are differences like Lock outs and things like that. MS told me the only difference was that 1 had a door for the studio and a dorr for the 1 bdrooom attached. Then there are ones that only have 1 door to all rooms.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

gemdisney said:


> I have been on mouseowners.com and they have the layout of all the DVC reosrts and reviews of the rooms. You may want to check that out. I know there are differences like Lock outs and things like that. MS told me the only difference was that 1 had a door for the studio and a dorr for the 1 bdrooom attached. Then there are ones that only have 1 door to all rooms.



Too bad MS was wrong to tell you that there was no difference, besides two doors. Having a dedicated two bedroom is a husge difference for us.


----------

